# Vacation Internationale



## kathyinstoon (Jun 25, 2014)

In March I stayed at the Pinnacle Lodge in Sun Peaks, British Columbia and was shocked to be billed a) tax for my stay b) in US$. I was also charged the mandatory breakfast fee in US$. This was a timeshare exchange through RCI. I have twice exchanged my timeshare for stays in Canmore, AB and twice in Panorama, BC and have never been charged tax. After pursuing the matter with VI head office, the company refunded the tax it charged me because it was not itemized properly on my account statement. It also refunded the exchange rate I paid on US funds because the difference from the Canadian dollar was approximately ten per cent. I'd like to know what other RCI members have experienced, particularly with Vacation Internationale. Has this company or any other timeshare resort exchanged through RCI tried to charge you GST and/or PST on your stay? Has it charged you in US$ for a stay at a resort in Canada? How did you respond and what was the outcome?


----------

